
Reveal 1.0: Read Eval Visualize Loop for Clojure - vlaaad
https://vlaaad.github.io/reveal/
======
auganov
So kind of like REBL but open source? I tried using REBL for a while but found
it to be more of an annoyance in the long run.

For regular values pprinting to a buffer in Emacs is more than enough (and
better since I can use all the same key bindings etc). And for the few cases
that warrant special display it's just not worth the hassle.

I guess this has a little more potential since people might contribute more
views/UIs easily which REBL was lacking. But still think it's very tough to
get this right.

------
sova
Really cool, and reminds one of LightTable of course. It would be great to
have many different views one could engage on the data as you're working with
stuff. I'd also love to be able to see client/server brain-view side-by-side.

